# PC for VIs



## burp182 (Feb 13, 2019)

It looks like I'll need to build a PC dedicated to virtual instruments (as opposed to Kontakt library stuff). I'm not sure what the best combination would be for this use. So I could use some CPU/motherboard/ RAM suggestions optimized for this. No Wi-Fi or multi monitor bells and whistles - just speed and power to run multiple Omnisphere, Dune, Zebra and Diva instances. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Monkberry (Feb 13, 2019)

burp182 said:


> It looks like I'll need to build a PC dedicated to virtual instruments (as opposed to Kontakt library stuff). I'm not sure what the best combination would be for this use. So I could use some CPU/motherboard/ RAM suggestions optimized for this. No Wi-Fi or multi monitor bells and whistles - just speed and power to run multiple Omnisphere, Dune, Zebra and Diva instances.
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm in the middle of a build for VST's and Kontakt libraries. I started by looking on www.pcpartpicker.com and checking to see what other people were using. I ended up with gamer components for speed. I'm not a gamer but the specs should work well for a fast and furious PC using Omnisphere, Zebra 2, Komplete Ultimate 11 and a boatload of orchestral libraries.
Here's what I ended up with:
CPU: Intel i9-9900K Coffee Lake
MB: Gigabyte z390 Aorus Master
GPU: Gigabyte Radeon RX 580
Memory: G Skill TridentZ 64GB
Case: Be Quiet! Dark Base Pro Rev 2
Storage: (SSD) Crucial MX500 2TB x2 / Samsung 850 PRO 1TB / Glyph Studio 3000 3TB ext HD 
PSU: Corsair HX850 Platinum Plus
Monitor: AOC AG3220CX 32" curved 2K

This build will hopefully leave my current pc in the dust. The worst part of this will be porting all my VST's and plugins over to the new rig. I'm planning on a self-imposed suicide watch at that point.
I spent a lot of time on Tomshardware.com as well as the dedicated pc build forums at vi control, gearslutz, and kvr audio. There are some very fine folks who possess a great deal of expertise and are generous with sharing their knowledge on all these forums. Also, youtube reviews have been a great help.


----------



## burp182 (Feb 13, 2019)

Excellent choices but it looks quite similar to the selections I was considering for a mixed use VI/Kontakt PC. I recall Chimuelo having a different take on VI-centric PCs that he'd developed based on his experience working live. Curious if those thoughts are still valid, since the 9900 series has even more quick cores available than earlier CPUs.


----------



## Pictus (Feb 15, 2019)

burp182 said:


> It looks like I'll need to build a PC dedicated to virtual instruments (as opposed to Kontakt library stuff). I'm not sure what the best combination would be for this use. So I could use some CPU/motherboard/ RAM suggestions optimized for this. No Wi-Fi or multi monitor bells and whistles - just speed and power to run multiple Omnisphere, Dune, Zebra and Diva instances.
> 
> Thoughts?



How much $$$$ ?


----------



## burp182 (Feb 15, 2019)

Money isn't the ultimate determining factor. Within reason, of course. But power is primary to the build. 
I'll be using VEP to transfer audio out to the world, so no interface worries on this one.


----------



## Pictus (Feb 15, 2019)

Edit as you see fit...
The motherboard is excellent, made with quality parts, reinforced
and should not bend with the cooler heaviness.
The SSD NVMe is the king(speed/endurance), the PSU is fanless
and the case got USB-C port.
https://pcpartpicker.com/list/G34LNQ




Windows Pro OEM key
https://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/combo-deal-office-2016-pro-and-w10-for-34,1.html

Need mouse?


Small Keyboard?
*http://tinyurl.com/y6aqwyyl*


----------



## brett (Feb 15, 2019)

Anyone looked into NUCs?


----------



## burp182 (Feb 15, 2019)

Thank you, Pictus. Looks like a considerable system. 
Aside from a lack of large capacity storage, how does this different from a Kontakt-centric system (or has the 9900k made that distinction almost meaningless now)?


----------



## Pictus (Feb 16, 2019)

You are welcome.
Personally I would set it to 32MB of ram for VI and for Kontakt-centric 128, but with a socket 2066 motherboard/CPU
and proper storage.
IF the CPU is up to the task, check:
https://techreport.com/review/34253/intel-core-i9-9980xe-cpu-reviewed/8
http://www.scanproaudio.info/2018/10/19/intels-i9-9900k-and-the-coffee-lake-refresh/


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 16, 2019)

Pictus said:


> Edit as you see fit...
> The motherboard is excellent, made with quality parts, reinforced
> and should not bend with the cooler heaviness.
> The SSD NVMe is the king(speed/endurance), the PSU is fanless
> ...



I have the version before that of that mouse :D Love it

Nice job on the case and PSU.
Solid Seasonic and Silent Fractal Design R6 (I have the R5)


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 18, 2019)

80+ Titanium is most comforting.
80+ Gold in my Supermicro Chassis but an 80+ Platinum in my 4Us.
Titanium sounds burn proof, love it.


----------

